# cleaning up a few pics



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

ive got a few pics im trying to clean up a few pics i took of my grandmothers funeral but i have no experince with photoshop or any photo editing software for that matter just wondering if any one on here could take them and see what they could do for me im trying to make a small memorial for me and my family if you can clean them up and make them look a little better i might be able to compensate you a little bit but im far from rich


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

How many pictures and what needs done to them? I am far from a PS expert but I'd be willing to try a couple and see what I can do before committing to the whole lot of them.

And sorry about your Grandmother.


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

i think its just 3 pics colors are off and not the clearest pics hoping that some one can help make them a little clearer ill try to post them later this evening and if you can play with them and see what you can do they where taken with a 12.1mp point and shoot camera with far from good lighting


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, post them up or email them and I'll see what I can do. Others will probably offer to help too (and probably do a better job).


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

here are the pics


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is what I was able to do with them real quick. I brought the colors back to where they should be and brightened up the shots a bit. Can't really pull anything out of the blacks as you provided JPEGs, but it's already a big difference.


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

those dont look to bad but the third one the skin color is a little dark what other file format would be better


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure if your camera supports it or not, but RAW files are the best. 

I can lighten up the skin for you later this evening after work if you'd like.


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

as far as i can tell it cant, but yeah her skin needs lightend up it looks as if she had been tanning or got a spray tan just before the funeral lol i just started looking for a good but cheap dslr camera. ive read a few of the threads here in the photo sect but its like trying to read a forigen language


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

A good entry level Canon would be the T3 or T3i. T3 kits for around $550 and T3i kits around $850. I would say the T3i would be a better camera out of these 2.

A good entry level Nikon would be the D3100 or the D90. D3100 for around $600 and D90 kits for around $1000. I would say the D3100 would be the better camera out of these 2.

Overall, I would say the T3i would be the best out of these 4, but then again, that's my own personal opinion. Plus, I think you get the most bang for your buck getting the T3i. If you got questions, post on here and I'm sure someone will be able to help you figure out which camera is the best for what you want.

Here is a link comparing all 4 cameras:
http://www.dpreview.com/products/co...s600d&products=nikon_d3100&products=nikon_d90

As you stated before, might look like a foreign language, but just ask and someone will help


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure if this is any better...


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

what about the Nikon D3000 or the EOS Digital Rebel XTi


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

thats not bad but the one above it


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

aaronbrown said:


> what about the Nikon D3000 or the EOS Digital Rebel XTi


Those are good, but the only reason I never posted them is because they have been discontinued and replaced with the D3100 and the Rebel T3i/T2i/T3 series


----------



## aaronbrown (Apr 13, 2010)

i was thinking buying used and found those two for under 250 for the body but ill keep looking for cheaper just need to figure out which lens or lens's looking to take pics of fish and family pics


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nothing wrong with buying used. The cheaper the better if you are just getting into this. Look at some 100mm macro lenses. They make great fish photo lenses. For an all around lens, look for something along the lines of a 24-70mm lens.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Buy used. It is going to be the best bang for the buck. You can get a low shutter count body that is only a couple years old for half the price it was new and honestly, any camera made in the last 4-5 years will be close to anything made today. Of course there are advances all the time, but for someone that just wants to take better than point and shoot pictures or wants an introduction into the hobby, the older bodies are perfect. Kit lenses go for dirt cheap too and honestly, they are not bad lenses. Most people upgrade to get faster lenses and higher end lenses do have an increase in image quality too, but again, to start, not a thing wrong with a kit lens or two to cover your focal range from wide angle out to around 200mm.


----------

